# WWI mass graves to be exhumed in France



## Colin1 (May 5, 2009)

WWI mass graves to be exhumed in France - CNN.com


----------



## sturmer (May 5, 2009)

RIP to all that died there back then, i think the governments will be amazed how much of those graves still exist and arent found yet


----------



## timshatz (May 5, 2009)

That's going to be an interesting job. If they don't have tags, and nobody steps up for DNA crossmatch, they remain unknown.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 5, 2009)

Well, let's hope that these soldiers get a proper burial if they can. To those who served and died in that war, I salute you (kinda corny, but oh well).


----------

